# Pics Of Supernatural



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

as the title says is there any chance you can post pics of cars wearing dodo SN.

how would this wax work on yellow ?

thanks


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Sn would add some shine as long as you had clayed , detarred and polished the car! It's a colourless wax so it would benefit more on protection rather than looks as the car is yellow.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

heres a little comparison mate.
this is my car wearing dodo purple haze.(good but not good enough for me)









the pic above was taken with a £400 camera, heres a photo of the same bonnet wearing supernatural, but taken on an iphone 3g(cr*p!) camera.








(i know theres still a little bit of wax left on the bonnet.. i missed that until the pic was taken)

and now some more pics of SN *drool*










































and we cant forget the obligatory beading shot after the rain


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

WOOOO nice bonnet lol

yes the car will be clayed, detarred, and LP based before hand. 
i win amazon vouchers at work so im lucky enough to get a big tub if im perssuaded


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

stewartmak7 said:


> Sn would add some shine as long as you had clayed , detarred and polished the car! It's a colourless wax so it would benefit more on protection rather than looks as the car is yellow.


so would you say something like banana armour be better in your opinion ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

depends if your car has a lot of metallic (flake) in it mate.

is it more of a flat yellow?

i don't like the colour charged waxes with flake, tends to hide the flake imo, the supernatural has amazing clarity..

oh and thanks lol


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No way is colour specific mate so don't worry about that, they are all good waxes. SN is a fantastic wax you only have to see past threads to see that.

I'd go for Armour if I was you, little less fussy and warmer than SN.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

maybe best to get a sample pot of SN and of BA and test side by side.. half bonnet each.

decide what suits you and what looks best in your opinion..

i prefer the cold clarity of SN, while some prefer the "warmth" of a colour charged.


----------



## urbhind (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is SN on a saab.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Welcome my friend. :wave:
nice first presentation. :thumb:


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

On a silver Vauxhall Astra (the mule) on top of AG's SRP: -




























And a beading shot: -










Can't help you with your question on Yellow though.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

can we see a picture of your yellow paint mate? 
might help to see if its a flatish yellow or quite mettalic/flaked :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

not the greatest of pics so will get some better ones up at some point.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> can we see a picture of your yellow paint mate?
> might help to see if its a flatish yellow or quite mettalic/flaked :thumb:


yes sure..
it is a real flat paint


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol i should have looked at your garage DOH lol 

i had a feeling it was a leon.. i see a ton of them in yellow. must be a popular colour of the leon, mate had one til he crashed it (a 2002)

they are a pretty flat yellow to what i remember, for that you might actually be better with banana armour, will give it a bit extra depth of colour.. 

SN is great for clarity but a good glaze and banana armour would give it a bit more depth being a flat yellow.

(i had to respray a panel of my mates with rattle fan cans after a small scrape and its a nightmare to match that colour! three tries to get it close, one went on and dried a perfect match, til you shone a light, and it was too dark compared to the rest, second was too light in daylight and just perfect at night.
third was almost perfect in both lights so left it at that.. then he wrote it off a few months after lol)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

like the wheels btw suit the car.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

the colour is a pain in the A**E. 

just want a nice glow haha.. bring a bit more colour into it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

go for a nice glaze (maybe poor boys white diamond? havent used it myself, but its made for light colours) i really recommend the autobrite cherry glaze polish aswell. 
wouldnt need lime prime with it, its a glaze and polish in one, and it worked amazingly on my dads mazda with my sim180.. but will work as well as LP by hand :thumb:

so lime prime, glaze and wax. 
or AB cherry glaze/polish and then wax

i reckon banana armour would give you the glow you want


might find it sets you off an a long and expensive journey to make it better and better :lol: (ive spent about £750 in the last 7 weeks!!!)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'd go for one of the clearkote glazes in this case, look at clean your car.

Then maybe some banana armour to keep it looking warm.

The fact is the colour isn't going to come back completely due to the yellow fading under the clearcoat as you know. Like the Honda's Milano Red.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> go for a nice glaze (maybe poor boys white diamond? havent used it myself, but its made for light colours) i really recommend the autobrite cherry glaze polish aswell.
> wouldnt need lime prime with it, its a glaze and polish in one, and it worked amazingly on my dads mazda with my sim180.. but will work as well as LP by hand :thumb:
> 
> so lime prime, glaze and wax.
> ...


haha
its already started.. i never heard of snow foam untill i came on here.
now i got hyperwash and allsorts spilling out the shed haha
this is going to be the first big clean its had so fingers crossed i pick the right gear


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

look forward to your results. 

most of my stuff was bought after joining my car club, when i got into detailing,
now ive got detailing stuff coming out my ears :lol:


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is mine


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

every car has its perfect wax imo, you will no doubt go through a few before you find the perfect wax for your car and how you want it to look , start with panel pots as it cheaper that way , you can get the crazy eight kit of 8 different dodo wax panel pots for the same price as a single 200ml pot of sn , that way you can try them all and see what works best , me personally looking at your car would start with banana armour or hard candy , if moneys no object then try swissvax shield but at £105 its a bit expensive


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

its only stuff on amazon i can get hold of so dodo juice is the best choice from waxamomo. i tried ag hd wax which was a lot better than nattys but i think its time to up the game.
i think the panel pot kits are about £45 iirc so that could be the starting point !

i appreciate the pics ! some nice motors

Edited .. just searched amazon and also a list of swissvax. will see how many vouchers i win this month and maybe try it out


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Just buy 1 panel pot.

There is no actual difference as Dodo will tell you. 

SN is the only different one and the pro versions.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

gally said:


> Just buy 1 panel pot.
> 
> There is no actual difference as Dodo will tell you.
> 
> SN is the only different one and the pro versions.


Thanks i really have no idea on dod juice waxs. there must be some difference.

as said i win these vouchers and there is swissvax best of show on there for £160. :doublesho but its money i would never of had so may start saving my vouchers up should have it by summer


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

heres mine done with supernatural the other day
love the stuff :thumb:, gonna start savin for the 200 ml pot


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This is mine but with Dodo juice Light Fantastic :buffer:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice reflection on the astra mate.

i just finished giving mine another coat of SN 10 minutes ago lol.
(i always apply SN by hand... to me it seems easier than the applicator as SN is a touch to hard for the applicator i reckon)

heres one photo of the side now, since theres pics on the first page from the first coat lol









i think what gally means about no difference is the carnuaba content is the same and wax performs the same, just meant for different colours, so wouldnt recommend a sample pot kit, as you may end up with other colours that are no good to you.

the pro series have the normal colour charged with a bit of red mist spray sealent blended in.
and SN has higher carnuaba.

I reckon ill be getting another pot of SN when its done.
although i want to try best of show, celleste detagglio and just bought some chem guys 50/50 on a sales thread here.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

you can use any coloured wax on any coloured car,case in point,rainforest rub is not only for green cars


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> nice reflection on the astra mate.
> 
> i just finished giving mine another coat of SN 10 minutes ago lol.
> (i always apply SN by hand... to me it seems easier than the applicator as SN is a touch to hard for the applicator i reckon)
> ...


Thanks for that mate.. you been most helpfull.
think il try a SN panel pot first while funds build for best of show.
:detailer:


----------



## ksomsak (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow !!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

dazzyb said:


> heres mine done with supernatural the other day
> love the stuff :thumb:, gonna start savin for the 200 ml pot


Thats a very tidy astra mate. what year is it ?? :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

declanswan said:


> Thats a very tidy astra mate. what year is it ?? :thumb:


thank you 
its an 02 plate with around 64k on it
great car to drive fun and comfy


----------

